# If it ever gets built, this will be a great trail.



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

All it takes is lots of money.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

It'll take more than money. It looks like the planned route would go past Button Rock Reservoir, which Longmont is very protective of and has limited bike access around.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

The route in Boulder is problematic in that the City Council has nixed the Chautauqua to Eldorado Springs trail.

EDIT: Nevermind, it looks like they are following the Broadway bike path in south Boulder. But that is existing already, but shows that it is not.........


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

I'd ride it.


----------

